# Can a student bring an LCD TV into Australia?



## Sara82 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi!

I'm applying for a student visa for a two-year degree (Swinburne Uni), and will be coming down with my husband & baby daughter. We just purchased a great LCD TV back home, and I was wondering if we would be allowed by Australian customs to bring it in with us, since a 40" LCD would be well over AUD 1500 in Melbourne. I couldn't find anything specific to YTVs on the Australian customs website. Any ideas?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Er, don't think it will fit in your hand luggage! And it would cost heaps if you had it as excess baggage. Anyhoo I'm surmising, I presume you're asking if you can bring it 'physically' with you rather than on a container?

Dolly


----------



## Sara82 (Jun 24, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Er, don't think it will fit in your hand luggage! And it would cost heaps if you had it as excess baggage. Anyhoo I'm surmising, I presume you're asking if you can bring it 'physically' with you rather than on a container?
> 
> Dolly


Thanks Dolly. What I meant was that if I have excess baggage allowance from the airlines I'm travelling with, can I bring it in with me, in my luggage, as far as Australian customs etc. are concerned. Will there be any duty levied at Melbourne airport?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

If you want to pay extra then yes you can bring it with you. Have you checked the airline's costs for excess baggage? There are companies who deal with excess baggage too (do a search on the forum as this has been discussed before).

If you do bring it via the airline, bring it's receipt with you so you can prove how old it is. If it's more than a year old I don't think you will have to pay anything.

Dolly


----------



## Sara82 (Jun 24, 2009)

Dolly said:


> If you want to pay extra then yes you can bring it with you. Have you checked the airline's costs for excess baggage? There are companies who deal with excess baggage too (do a search on the forum as this has been discussed before).
> 
> If you do bring it via the airline, bring it's receipt with you so you can prove how old it is. If it's more than a year old I don't think you will have to pay anything.
> 
> Dolly


Oh that's great news...thanks a bunch Dolly!!! Yes, it's about 13-14 months old, so no extra costs!! Yay!!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, I don't 'think' there will be any extra costs...I've never known anyone bring a TV with them!

Why don't you wing an email to the airline and ask them (just to make sure). I'd hate for you to get to Oz and have to fork out a bundle.

Let us know what you find out.

Dolly


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, this is quite a stuff to bring over hehe

Perhaps email Customs too? Then print that mail, just in case.


----------



## Sara82 (Jun 24, 2009)

riversandlakes said:


> Yeah, this is quite a stuff to bring over hehe
> 
> Perhaps email Customs too? Then print that mail, just in case.


Thanks guys...I'll do that, and get back to this forum with what I find out.


----------

